# Healthy salad dressing/toppings?



## TinyTank (Jun 4, 2013)

I've started eating a lot of "meal salads" lately to replace high carb meals. Salmon, chicken, cheese, beans and a bunch of veggies are all featured (with the occasional steak salad mmmm). 

I'm wondering if anybody has any homemade dressing/ideas for flavour here.

Usually a squeeze of lemon/lime or vigin oilve oil helps add a nice kick, but I'm wondering if anybody has any other reccomendations?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 4, 2013)

If there was a first post contest, that would win it.
Welcome!
No salad dressing is healthier than any salad dressing.
However, I prefer Italian.


----------



## TinyTank (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha, well thank you! I'm not so great at doing things the standard way...  

I don't even think I introduced myself. (Long time lurker, first time poster. Going to school soon for EMT, trying to get fit, yadda yadda).

Italian is fantastic- know any home made recipes?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jun 4, 2013)

Balsamic vinegar.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 4, 2013)

....human blood


----------



## alexandra (Jun 17, 2013)

I often use salsa as a veggie dip, its healthier and it tastes good.


----------



## Meursault (Jun 18, 2013)

Salad dressings aren't something I have a whole lot of luck with. I'm not patient enough to emulsify by hand, I don't use enough to work in large batches in a blender, and I don't have any of the emulsifying agents used in bottled dressings. So I make salads with minimal dressings. I believe the key to making a good salad is starting with flavorful greens; you really can't fix iceberg lettuce. 

Arugula, nicely cooked and cold white beans, lemon juice, decent olive oil, shaved Grana Padano or a similar cheese, a little salt, a little pepper. 

Baby spinach, strawberries, goat cheese, toasted pecans if you like them, a little salt, and a splash of mild vinegar. 

Baby spinach or spring mix, grapefruit, sunflower kernels or something else crunchy, a little salt, and decent olive oil.

I've taken all of these to work, though I've stopped taking a semi-emulsified dressing based on smoked sardines because that's a terrible thing to do to my partners. If you want to add meat, the latter two play pretty well with grilled or poached chicken.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 17, 2013)

I often use straight red wine vinegar.

0 calories. You won't beat that unless you pour water over your salad...


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 17, 2013)

I used olive oil And vinegar. At least its a healthy fat


----------



## Jambi (Jul 17, 2013)

I use these. They're yogurt based and run between 35-45 calories per serving.

http://www.bolthouse.com/products/dressings


----------



## Medicine (Jul 25, 2013)

*Reply*

Fennel
Salsa
Whole Grains
Articholes
Beans
Seeds


----------

